# Solved: Need help!



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 083)
Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
This product is covered by one or more of the following patents:
US5,307,459, US5434,872, US5,732,094, US6,570,884, US6,115776 and 
US6,327,625
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.46 (03/23/12) 
PXE-E61 media test failure, check cable
PXE-M8F: Exiting PXE ROM
Rebot and Select proper Boot device 
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press any key_

Any help with how to fix this? Windows 8 laptop.
ASUS K55A
Thanks


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

Woops, it's upside down!


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone? Please


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it is totally impossible to read the writing on that image so we have absolutely no idea what is wrong. 

If you want and expect help, then you give as much details as possible not say "give specifics later" 
Most helpers will walk on past and choose to help somebody that tells them what is wrong, not expect them to guess


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes you are correct! Its an ASUS laptop K55A
This is the actual message.

"Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 083)
Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
This product is covered by one or more of the following patents:
US5,307,459, US5434,872, US5,732,094, US6,570,884, US6,115776 and 
US6,327,625
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.46 (03/23/12) 
PXE-E61 media test failure, check cable
PXE-M8F: Exiting PXE ROM
Rebot and Select proper Boot device 
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key_"


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It could be that the hard drive need to be reseated (the connections may be loose), or that the hard drive has failed.


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll check that! 
And post back, thanks!


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

09-Dec-2013 10:14 PM
dustyjay It could be that the hard drive need to be reseated (the connections may be loose), or that the hard drive has failed.

Very true you need to check hard drive cables are in right place and if they are loose. The hard drive most likely failed. However there are many more issues to go about on a computer.

1. Check motherboard headers if they look the same as the picture below. Then most likely your motherboard needs replacement.

2. It also could be that your motherboard is not compatible if you recently change a hard drive Which is very highly UNLIKELY to happen.

3. The final issue I could think of is that you have a problem with you Windows install disk. But that is also highly unlikely.

If issues keep on recurring back PLEASE write in as much detail as possible. E.G...... everything you did and include pictures if possible.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Being that we are discussing a Laptop here, I don't think the Capacitors are going to be a problem.


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

Very true dustyjay ! My mistake I didn't read through it and thought it was a PC. My apologise.


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

Laptop now will boot to the BIOS screen and that is it. It did boot to a "Reboot and Select proper Boot Device or insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key_"
when I changed the boot config from Launch fast boot to launch CSM and also disabled Secure boot Control


----------

